# Clomid caps to liquid?



## 0tj0 (Aug 8, 2012)

I've got 50mg clomid caps. But I want to take clomid at 25mgs eod. Can I take say 5 of these caps and mix them with something like 10ml of Gatorade so that I then have 25mgs/ml? Or will it ruin the clomid to mix with a liquid? Also Will it reduce the shelf life?


----------



## Omegareign (Aug 8, 2012)

Good question,  to play it safe, just open up the cap and split it up, take the one dose and then the other a day later.  Should be fine.  But I wouldn't let it sit for a week, Id do 1 cap at a time not 5.


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 8, 2012)

Suck the contents of the caps into a syrenge and dose accordingly. Do like 3 ml at once and put it in the fridge.


----------



## 0tj0 (Aug 9, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> Suck the contents of the caps into a syrenge and dose accordingly. Do like 3 ml at once and put it in the fridge.



??

The cap is powder.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 5, 2012)

0tj0 said:


> ??
> 
> The cap is powder.



i agree with OR split the cap then roll the rest in a piece of gum wrapper and it should be fine man


----------

